# Ariens Snow Blower/Tecumseh Engine



## PeterC (Jan 3, 2012)

I start my snow blower just about every month just to warm it up and make sure all is in check. Yesterday when I started it after a few minutes of running it started blowing oil out the vent hose located in front of the carb. I changed the oil on it last spring after our long winter here in the northeast. This is the first that it has ever done this. It has the SNOKING OHSK-110 motor on it. Not sure what to do, looking for a service manual in pdf format and can't seem to find one. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello,welcome and Happy New Year.Here is a link to the Tecumseh overhead valve manual for your engine.If you have any questions,come on back and someone will surely help you.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehoverheadvalvemanual.pdf

The oil blowing out the vent could be caused by the oil level being to high in the crankcase.If the oil smells like gasoline,you have a leaking needle and seat in the carb and gas is seeping into the engine and raising the oil level.Installing and using a gas line shut off valve will help prevent future problems.Hope this helps!


----------



## stilltwisted (Jun 30, 2010)

i was going to say the same thing about the fuel shut off


----------



## countrysquire339 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Ariens*

There may be a fuel line shut-off under the tank; there is on my 1974 6 HP. The engine is shot; anyone know where I can get a short block? Tecumseh is out and I'm faced with buying a new machine that can't possibly be as good as mine has been.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

countrysquire339 said:


> There may be a fuel line shut-off under the tank; there is on my 1974 6 HP. The engine is shot; anyone know where I can get a short block? Tecumseh is out and I'm faced with buying a new machine that can't possibly be as good as mine has been.


Hello and Welcome.What exactly is wrong with the old engine? Unless you pushed the connecting rod through the block,anything else is pretty fixable(but maybe not cost effective).eBay has allot of short blocks or complete engines that would fit your machine.Another alternative is a Chinese clone from Harbor Freight,unless your engine has an auxiliary pulley off the camshaft.I have a 1973 Toro 26" 7hp I restored this past summer.These old machines were made to last and will still be around long after I'm gone.


----------



## countrysquire339 (Jan 12, 2012)

*Ariens HP60 engine*

Thanks, USMCGrunt. The compression is shot; best guess is it ate the rings over time to the point that there is none left. Sadly, it is of the double shaft variety and so the Harbor Freight engine isn't an option. I've found a B&S engine that MIGHT be made to work with a lot of fiddling around. I might take it on as a project to rebuild the engine but it certainly isn't either cost or time effective to do it otherwise. Meanwhile, it's bound to snow at some point this winter and a new machine is almost certainly in the immediate future. Semper fi!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Chances are pretty good that the rings are good and the valves need to be adjusted.Most people don't have a leak down tester,but that would indicate where you are losing the compression from.Could be a head gasket,intake or exhaust valve,or rings as you suspect.I would pull the breather off and check valve clearance and see if they are in specification.Here is a link to the service manual for the Tecumseh flat head engine.Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


----------



## countrysquire339 (Jan 12, 2012)

usmcgrunt said:


> Chances are pretty good that the rings are good and the valves need to be adjusted.Most people don't have a leak down tester,but that would indicate where you are losing the compression from.Could be a head gasket,intake or exhaust valve,or rings as you suspect.I would pull the breather off and check valve clearance and see if they are in specification.Here is a link to the service manual for the Tecumseh flat head engine.Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf


Thanks again. Your speculation is more encouraging than I've received from anyone else. I'm still gonna have to wait for warmer weather to work on it as I have no heated area to work in right at the moment.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

countrysquire339 said:


> Thanks again. Your speculation is more encouraging than I've received from anyone else. I'm still gonna have to wait for warmer weather to work on it as I have no heated area to work in right at the moment.


If you need more encouragement, here it is. The folks on this forum can tell you how to fix almost anything engine related, a step at a time. Have a good one. Geo


----------

